# New Holland LX885 Skid Loader



## TomHoffman (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey everybody,

I am new to the forum. I just purchased a 1999 LX885 Loader. I haven't got it home yet. The owner an older man who owned it but never ran it could not tell me if it was 2 speed or not. He has closed his business and let all his employees go a year back or more.

Is there any way that I can tell, and if so how. It came with a lot of extras and I am use to a BobCat, this one is a whole new kettle of fish.

Thanks for any help.

Tom...


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

you will have a switch on the "passenger" side handle with a rabbit and turtle icon (if they haven't rubbed off).On that machine there could be a horn switch also on one of the handles


----------



## TomHoffman (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply...


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

How did you make out? 2 speed or not.

LX885s are good machines I drove them since I was 14


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

tom, if you dont mind me asking, what did you pay for it and how many hours? I have a '97 with 2000 hours I may want to sell.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I may be wrong but i thought the difference between the 865 and 885 is the 2 speed. At least thats what i remember when I bought a new one years ago.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

No they make single sped 885
865 is a smaller machine


----------



## corbel (Oct 13, 2008)

Not a hijack, but anyone have any tips on figuring out why the 2 speed doesn't work? I just picked up an older jd8875 that has 2speed but is not working. Dealer said its most likely electronic, anyone have similar issues with these older machines, I think it's a 96.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Call me i can try to help 610 393 8363


----------

